
Libraries.io – Open-Source Discovery Service - dhendo
http://libraries.io/
======
andrewnez
More details on how it works in this blog post:
[https://medium.com/@teabass/solving-open-source-discovery-
db...](https://medium.com/@teabass/solving-open-source-discovery-db43a04cd9e7)

------
dannypgh
Browsing C++ and coming up mostly with nodejs libraries.
[http://libraries.io/search?languages=C%2B%2B&order=desc&sort...](http://libraries.io/search?languages=C%2B%2B&order=desc&sort=rank)

~~~
andrewnez
Currently I'm only pulling data from package managers like rubygems and npm, I
couldn't find a C++ one yet, although
[https://www.biicode.com/](https://www.biicode.com/) looks handy for that,
I'll investigate.

~~~
humanrebar
C and C++ is usually packaged with the OS's package manager, like dpkg, rpm,
pacman, etc.

The closest thing to rubygems might be Portage (1) or AUR (2). You might be
able to search each of those for "c++". Or maybe peek into the constituent
files for ' __.c ' or ' __.cpp ', ' __.cxx ', etc.

1)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portage_%28software%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portage_%28software%29)

2)
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_User_Repository](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_User_Repository)

------
dom96
Nice to see that even my package manager for the Nim programming language is
there. Pity that the language is still called "Nimrod" there though.

~~~
andrewnez
I'm using
[https://github.com/github/linguist](https://github.com/github/linguist) for
language information, still waiting for this pr to be merged for the Nimrod =>
Nim change:
[https://github.com/github/linguist/pull/1936](https://github.com/github/linguist/pull/1936)

~~~
dom96
I see. I wonder what's taking them so long. In any case I am impressed that
you implemented support for Nimble :)

------
deepakprakash
Quick feedback: Browsing the Go section, each sub directory(at all depths) in
the Docker project seems to be listed as a separate project. Leads to showing
a few pages of results linking to the same project(ie, Docker). Also may
explain why Go seems to have far more number of projects listed than anything
else. :)

Update: Better wording

------
yellowbkpk
One feature that would be helpful is to parse various formats of dependency
specification (Node's package.json, pip's requirements.txt, Maven, etc.) and
use that to build dependency lists so that I can (a) get notified of updates
and (b) get a list of licenses for internal license audits.

~~~
andrewnez
Yep, I'm working on that at the moment.

------
stared
It would be great if:

\- it sorted searches by GitHub starts (otherwise for any popular thing, you
get first tons of stuff, in a non-relevant order),

\- for PyPI, there is also anther figure of merit, i.e. no of downloads (most
are open source, but some are on other repositories),

\- in general, for Python it misses some very popular packages... for example,
[http://libraries.io/search?q=networkx](http://libraries.io/search?q=networkx)
is from PyPI but not from Python (why?).

Otherwise, a very needed idea! I wanted to do my own some time ago
([http://pypi.meteor.com/](http://pypi.meteor.com/)), but didn't have time to
bring it to a useful (or nice) version.

~~~
andrewnez
You can sort by stars, there's just not a UI yet:
[http://libraries.io/search?order=desc&sort=stars](http://libraries.io/search?order=desc&sort=stars)

Pypi is lacking in information but I'm working on pulling it from other
sources to improve the quality for Python libraries.

~~~
stared
For PyPI it is rather straightforward to get downloads information:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21419009/json-api-for-
pyp...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21419009/json-api-for-pypi-how-to-
list-packages) (along with some other data, e.g. categorization). See example:
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/seaborn/json](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/seaborn/json)

------
amirmc
A few of the OCaml projects are showing up under Standard ML [1]. A little
disappointing since anyone using OCaml would really benefit from finding out
about Merlin (see the link).

This is due to a recent issue (or regression) with how GitHub's Linguist
disambiguates code, which I hope will be fixed soon [2].

[1]
[http://libraries.io/search?languages=Standard+ML](http://libraries.io/search?languages=Standard+ML)

[2]
[https://github.com/github/linguist/issues/2208](https://github.com/github/linguist/issues/2208)

~~~
andrewnez
At the moment we lean completely on linguist for language detection, which
isn't perfect but gets us a good amount of the way there.

Once we've got OPAM support more OCaml libraries will start to show up.

------
rane
Why can't this library
[http://libraries.io/npm/debug](http://libraries.io/npm/debug) be found in
this list?
[http://libraries.io/search?keywords=debug&platforms=NPM](http://libraries.io/search?keywords=debug&platforms=NPM)

~~~
andrewnez
The keyword filtering is slightly borked at the moment, this does work though:
[http://libraries.io/search?platforms=NPM&q=debug](http://libraries.io/search?platforms=NPM&q=debug)

------
RossDM
Good idea but doesn't seem entirely accurate.

This
project[[http://libraries.io/maven/org.bitbucket.b_c:jose4j](http://libraries.io/maven/org.bitbucket.b_c:jose4j)]
was updated last week but Libraries.io says it hasn't been updated since last
year.

~~~
cheald
OTOH, I pushed a new version of
[http://libraries.io/rubygems/manticore](http://libraries.io/rubygems/manticore)
on Sunday and it's found it. Maybe different repos have different update feeds
or something?

------
emmanueloga_
Open source discovery... makes me think of freshmeat, later renamed to
freecode.com, no longer maitained since a while ago. And before freshmeat,
sourceforge... it was always more interesting to me as a catalog than as a
hosting provider.

------
rmetzler
[http://versioneye.com/](http://versioneye.com/) is similar to this and allows
to monitor dependency files like pom.xml, Gemfile.lock, package.json, etc.

------
xixixao
Are Go libraries split up more granular than npm packages? Surprises me Go has
such a large number of projects listed.

~~~
andrewnez
They are at the moment, Go doesn't have a central repository like npmjs.org,
each project is just a url that you can "go get", I'm trying to find a good
way to group them that keeps the full dependency graph intact.

------
guardian5x
Looks very interesting. Can't seem to find Qt though, but lots of related
things, like qt bindings for node.js

------
mlhamel
weird there's no not many python entries... where it seems there's way more
than 16k package in it (ie: [https://alexgaynor.net/2014/jan/03/pypi-download-
statistics/](https://alexgaynor.net/2014/jan/03/pypi-download-statistics/))

------
WimLeers
I don't understand why Wordpress is considered a platform next to npm, bower,
pypi etc.

------
lfj
Searching "dancer" brought up related perl modules but not the primary one.

------
kgc
How is it that Go seems to be the most popular?

